# Scissor Prop with Halstaff Keybanger



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is my latest pneumatic, a scissor prop controlled by Halstaff's Keybanger.
The prop in action is at the end of the video.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"I will probably spray flammable liquids in the faces of ToTs...NO, I won't!" - LMAO


I think you did a great job with this guy. I like how his arms raise before he spits that stream of liquid which is actually not flammable at all


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like you did a lot of work there. Nice. Interesting to see Halstaffs keybanger in use. Please post us some night photos when you set it up.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks and functions great. I like the fact that it's a quick deployment, but not violent in the linkages. Should get lots of scares.

Hopefully I'll be able to delve into the darkside of pneumatics for next season.

On a side note... Does anyone here make any crappy props? Is there a failure thread? 

Once again, looks like it will be a great addition to your yard. Well done.

Cheers


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks Great. You got me to log into my very seldom used YouTube account so 
i could click on the like button.

Tyler


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow!!! That is too cool!! LOVE IT!! 

I have to admit- I am a tad bit ADD so I was unable to watch the entire video. But... I did watch the last part where you mentioned 'hit the like button and make a comment and I'll build you one'.   j/k

Again, fantastic job!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Dead Things....that is a super cool scissor prop... I really like the look of him and I can't believe how great he looks...just PVC, garbage bags...oh yeah, and loads of imagination! I like him....I like him a lot!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on this, looks great with great movement. Wish you had a how-to on this. I would not mind making one for my graveyard.


----------

